

Elements - a Scratch-like Smalltalk - musiciangames
http://www.chirp.scratchr.org/blog/?p=24

======
amoeba
This looks extremely interesting but I don't know Smalltalk. Can a Smalltalker
offer an opinion?

~~~
tptacek
Have you ever played with Scratch? My (then) 8 year old son loves it. You
don't need to know any Smalltalk to use it.

~~~
greggraham
Scratch has been used with great success in the 5th grade computer class at
our school. Last year they were slogging through Logo with little motivation.
When we switched to Scratch, they loved it.

